# what's special about 31.62 degrees?



## bent (May 9, 2008)

i was recently doing some trim work with my compound miter saw, and i noticed that there's an indicator at 31.62 degrees. i can't figure out what this angle would be used for. can someone please fill me in on this one?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I think thats a crown moulding angle.


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

It is a crown molding angle. There will be another odd angle on the bevel of your saw also. Don't remember what it is at the moment. This is the compound angle to cut crown laying flat on the table of your miter saw.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

tilt the saw to one ( weird ) angle ,
and turn it to a different ( weird ) angle ,
and as jim says crown molding cut .
flat on it's back , up against the stop .
very confusing with right and left ,
and inside and outside miters .


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Crown moulding angle


----------



## bent (May 9, 2008)

thanks guys, i'll keep that in mind for future use. i've just put an angled block behind the molding and cut it on 45's when i've done it in the past. this seems quicker.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I asked a cabinet maker/trim carpenter about cutting crown molding. He told me the easiest way is to do what you're dong and touch it up with a belt sander if the angle is a bit off. haven't goten it done yet, but I will…............someday ;-))

Edit, I forgot I have to do some 45 degree outside corners ;-((


----------



## rcoone (Mar 31, 2009)

@lumberjocks trust me - this page explaines everything about 31.62 and all other crown angleshttp://www.dewalt.com/us/articles/article.asp?Site=woodworking&ID=2


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

That is a good page. I think i can cut it with my table saw with that info)


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Bent, If you cut some crown molding that is wider than you can position on the saw fence, you can lay it flat and use these 2 angles to cut your crown.


----------



## rcoone (Mar 31, 2009)

man, you guys can make crown much more difficult than it really is. Remember upsode down & backwards. Every measure and angle you will ever need is here. http://www.dewalt.com/us/articles/article.asp?Site=woodworking&ID=2 , ps scroll to the bottom


----------

